# I lost my badge...



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2010)

..you know, my "supporter" badge.. maybe it slipped off in the shower? Maybe I accidentally hurled it into the dumpster? How careless of me.. anyhow, if anyone runs across it, please drop into the nearest mailbox.. thank you!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

..it looked a bit like this:


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 26, 2010)

We doan need no stinkin' bahdges.

 Actually Chuck, most of us know that you are one of the best supporters of this fine forum in every way. (Who did you piss off though?)


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 26, 2010)

.. I have nothing constructive to add ... just wanted to display my supporter badge ...[8|]

 <<<<-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know, it's probably just a computer glitch.. 

 Thank you, Matt.. I like to see the badge on the member! 

 Whoever else who wants to proudly display their support of the forum, be my guest .. I will enjoy it vicariously through you.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2010)

This guy got his badge in 1962. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, lost it in '64, and never got it back...






 "I'd rather be a lamppost in Denver than the mayor of Philadelphia."


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2010)

CYB...contact Roger...probably a glitch.
  Woody and I can't remove stuff like that and wouldn't if we could.

 I can remove and replace my own. Look and see if you didn't turn yours off somehow. It's an avatar in my set-up.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

I think you just solved the problem, Charlie.. thank you!!! .. it was indeed the avatar got turned off somehow..


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad ya got it fixed...


----------



## woody (Sep 26, 2010)

tinkeritis.........LOL!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

[] Yes, precisecly! I guess I turned it off a few weeks ago and only noticed last night.. I think I will just keep my fingers in my nose, where they belong!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 26, 2010)

Chuck. You got us all worked up over nothing.




 That's okay. (I had a feeling you were a supporter).


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt the tranquility of the forum by being a dinghus.. just too many buttons for a man to keep track of..  men.. simple creatures.. we should feel lucky the gals put up with us!


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 27, 2010)

Love it.  
 I heard someone say that a man makes a decision like an adding machine...slow, deliberate, with a record of the deliberation at the end.  If you question the decision he can show you, step by step, the logic of his decision. A woman is like a super computer, makes the decision fast but can't tell you how or why she made that decision.   If you press her for proof of her logic she might crash.   They both come up with the correct answer, just in a different manner.
 I know it works that way in our house.


----------

